# Rezeptarmut vergleich mit anderen berufen



## Poisin (2. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist nun doch ein großes Problem bei dem Schneider aufgefallen, es gibt einfach zu wenig neue Rezepte, klar die vom Trainer sind ganz nett aber jede andere Berufsgruppe kann nochmal auf ca 4-6 Vendorseiten mit Rezepten zurückgreifen.

Der Lederer hat vor seinem Shop in Dalaran die Möglichkeit für Pelze Rezepte zu bekommen

Der Verzauberer in seinem Laden gegen Splitter

Der Juwelier in seinem Laden gegen Juweliersmarken

Beim Schmied weiss ich es leider nicht genau

Wisst ihr zufällig ob es doch noch so einen Vendor für Schneider gibt/geben wird und wenn ja wo? Bin tatsächlich aktuell vom Schneidern sehr enttäuscht und hatte extra noch vor dem Addon nachgeskillt...


----------



## Dorpuh (8. Dezember 2008)

das frag ich mich echt auch


----------



## hege (10. Dezember 2008)

Schneidern ist so wie es atm ist einfach nur Lächerlich. Vergleichbar mit Ingi vor ein paar Monaten kann viel aber nichts was andere brauchen könnten. 

Wenn es nicht die 2 Epicrezepte für das achievment geben würde und die fäden für Ruf, gäbe es nichts was ich als schneider anbieten könnte. Alles anderer ist so schlecht oder so schwach das es den Leuten nicht wert ist, weil einmal Hero wo rein GLück haben und ist schon was viel besseres gedroppt. Da denken sich die meisten wozu Gold ausgeben wenn ich eh bald was besseres hab. 

Wenn ich nicht MIR selbst den CAsterepicfaden so billig herstellen könnte wüßte ich nicht was ich mitdiesen Beruf anfangen sollte. Teppich und umhangverzauberung schön und gut. Aber wenn ich sehe was die Inschriftler, Juwe, Lederer, Verz mit ihren Berufen machen können dann ist  Schneider irgendwie erbärmlich. Abgesehen davon lassen sich die meisten Spieler eh nur Sachen von Gildenmember machen und kommt man sobadl man die eigene Gilde versorgt hat nur selten zu einigen Verkäufen. 

Was zur Zeit zählt ist immer den 2er im Auge zu haben ob mal nicht gerade jetzt wer was bestimmtes braucht und dann muss auch noch Gas geben mit anschreiben weil 2 Sek Antwortdauer kann schon zu lang sein.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ehrlich der Schneiderberuf war nie wirklich toll. In Classic waren die Taschen interessant und die epischen Rezepte, die man sich selbst schneidern konnte. Während BC gabs die Sets, die nach ein paar Heroics uninteressant wurden und auch wieder die Taschen, für die man aber so lange gebraucht hat (2 Stoffe bei Spezialisierung alle 4 Tage ei 8 Stoffen benötigt = 16 Tage für 1 Tasche), dass es sich auch nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, die zu verkaufen, da man ja schon fast ganz BC brauchte, um seinen Main und die Twinks auszurüsten.
Und Nordend...naja...Nordend halt...


----------



## Darcû (29. Dezember 2008)

naja also die sets in bc konntest du bis ssc und auge noch locker tragen. die waren imba. was atm mit schneiderei los ist ist aber wirklich lachhaft. ich denke aber mal dass in den nächsten 10er oder 25er inzen noch neue rezepte implementiert werden, die dann bop sind und auch wirklich ein hohes item lvl haben


----------



## Vanderley (31. Dezember 2008)

Darcû schrieb:


> naja also die sets in bc konntest du bis ssc und auge noch locker tragen. die waren imba. was atm mit schneiderei los ist ist aber wirklich lachhaft. ich denke aber mal dass in den nächsten 10er oder 25er inzen noch neue rezepte implementiert werden, die dann bop sind und auch wirklich ein hohes item lvl haben


klar sollte es bessere und vor allem mehr Rezepte geben. Aber ich brauche keine die Bop sind. Ich will mit meinen Berufen Geld verdienen.Was bringt mir en Rezept von nem Gürtel wo ich für was weis ich wieviel 1000G herstellen kann aber im selben Raid gibts nen besseren den ich am selben Tag bekomme.


----------



## Shurycain (3. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich der Schneiderberuf war nie wirklich toll. In Classic waren die Taschen interessant und die epischen Rezepte, die man sich selbst schneidern konnte. Während BC gabs die Sets, die nach ein paar Heroics uninteressant wurden und auch wieder die Taschen, für die man aber so lange gebraucht hat (2 Stoffe bei Spezialisierung alle 4 Tage ei 8 Stoffen benötigt = 16 Tage für 1 Tasche), dass es sich auch nicht wirklich gelohnt hat, die zu verkaufen, da man ja schon fast ganz BC brauchte, um seinen Main und die Twinks auszurüsten.
> Und Nordend...naja...Nordend halt...



Ned ganz, die Sets aus TBC Reichten bis in t5 Conten rein, aber Schneidern seit Wotlk is echt ne Schweinerei !


----------



## Felve (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe auch noch, dass da was kommen möge. Zumal das skillen ab 440 die reinste Qual ist. Vorher war wenigstens noch die 20er Tasche gelb. Als Magier war für mich Schneiderei bisher wirklich interessant, Classic gabs die Robe des Erzmagiers und da ich nie über MC und Ony hinwegkam, war das teil einfach genial. BC gabs die Startersets, die ich erst am Ende T5 Anfang T6 Bereich ausgezogen habe, dann das Zauberwucht Set mit zumindest dem Gürtel, der bis Sunwell das optimum ist.

Dann jetzt Wotlk, man kann nichtmals Effektiv mit den Hosenfäden skillen, das einzige was effektiv geht sind Epics, die einfach nur schlecht sind. Dann gibts als Sinnvolles den Umhangfaden, welcher jedoch, zumindest aus Magiersicht, schwächer ist, als die Tempoverzauberung. Nen Fliegenden Teppich... uiiiiii... und ich hab die Möglichkeit mir die Hose günstiger zu verzaubern, solang der Faden für einen selber jedoch nicht besser ist, als der epische zum weitergeben, ist mir das auch herzlich egal. Dann der Umhang, der ist wirklich gut, jedoch nicht so gut um nen ganzen Beruf zu rechtfertigen. 

Letzendlich hoffe ich einfach, dass da noch was kommt, da man ja doch ein wenig an seinen Berufen hängt, ansonsten wäre fürn Magier selbst Schmiedekunst der bessere Beruf ^^


----------



## Mayven (7. Januar 2009)

Felve schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch noch, dass da was kommen möge. Zumal das skillen ab 440 die reinste Qual ist. Vorher war wenigstens noch die 20er Tasche gelb. Als Magier war für mich Schneiderei bisher wirklich interessant, Classic gabs die Robe des Erzmagiers und da ich nie über MC und Ony hinwegkam, war das teil einfach genial. BC gabs die Startersets, die ich erst am Ende T5 Anfang T6 Bereich ausgezogen habe, dann das Zauberwucht Set mit zumindest dem Gürtel, der bis Sunwell das optimum ist.
> 
> Dann jetzt Wotlk, man kann nichtmals Effektiv mit den Hosenfäden skillen, das einzige was effektiv geht sind Epics, die einfach nur schlecht sind. Dann gibts als Sinnvolles den Umhangfaden, welcher jedoch, zumindest aus Magiersicht, schwächer ist, als die Tempoverzauberung. Nen Fliegenden Teppich... uiiiiii... und ich hab die Möglichkeit mir die Hose günstiger zu verzaubern, solang der Faden für einen selber jedoch nicht besser ist, als der epische zum weitergeben, ist mir das auch herzlich egal. Dann der Umhang, der ist wirklich gut, jedoch nicht so gut um nen ganzen Beruf zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Letzendlich hoffe ich einfach, dass da noch was kommt, da man ja doch ein wenig an seinen Berufen hängt, ansonsten wäre fürn Magier selbst Schmiedekunst der bessere Beruf ^^




Es zeigt immer wieder wie schwer der Beruf des Schneiderns ist, ich habe ihn mittlerweile abgelegt :/


----------



## Krueger75 (8. Januar 2009)

Bisher ging das Skillen soweit. Bin auf 421, mache mir momentan ein paar Teile des Frostgrimmsets, da ich derzeit nur grünes
Questzeug habe und ein bisserl + spell brauche. Nebenbei kann ich mir Schwarztuch skillen und irgendwann ab 435 oder so
gibts dann erstmal die Teile aus Schwarztuch. Ist immerhin besser als das normale Zeug. Parallel dazu kann ich mit den 20er
Taschen noch ein wenig skillen, da die bei uns für 150 - 170 G weggehen und ich so pro Tasche noch ein "paar Mark" verdiene.

Aber recht habt ihr:
So den Kracher gibts derzeit noch nicht zum craften. Ich hoffe auch, dass dann in absehbarer Zeit noch ein 3-teiliges Set oder
so mit ordentlichen Werten und Set-Bonus erlernbar ist. Mit zusätzlichen Content werden dann auch die Rezepte ins Spiel kommen,
die dann irgendwo in Inzen droppen werden, wie damals die Kapuze des Zauberschlags, etc...

Und wenn ich jetzt lese, dass der (magieerfüllte) Froststoffballen mit dem nächsten Patch (siehe Patchnotes) günstiger wird, könnt 
ich mir grad die Hoden in der Autotür einklemmen. Man farmt/kauft/leiht/schenkt sich "zigtausend" Froststoffe und wenn man dann 
grob in Richtung Licht am Ende des Tunnels kommt, braucht man nicht mehr so viele... .


----------



## Karakaya (15. Januar 2009)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich jetzt lese, dass der (magieerfüllte) Froststoffballen mit dem nächsten Patch (siehe Patchnotes) günstiger wird, könnt
> ich mir grad die Hoden in der Autotür einklemmen. Man farmt/kauft/leiht/schenkt sich "zigtausend" Froststoffe und wenn man dann
> grob in Richtung Licht am Ende des Tunnels kommt, braucht man nicht mehr so viele... .



Zum Glück spare ich grad meine Froststoffe auf um nach dem Patch weiter zu Skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst nachm Patch werden meine Magieerfüllten Froststoffballen hergestellt hehe


----------



## schoeni (21. Januar 2009)

echt eine frechheit der schneiderberuf 
skillen ist ewig schwer (und sauteuer), die rezepte sind mies und alles in allem gibts nix wirklich sinnvolles 
wär es so schwer uns gewesen uns wieder so ein gutes set zu spendieren wie während des Kreuzzuges? 
ich denke nein...

so far

lg


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

1.
Was viele vergessen, sind die einzigartigen Umhang-Verzauberungen. Wer einen Taschenrechner und etwas Ahnung von Therorycraft hat, wird diese zu schätzen wissen.
Eigenartig ist an dieser Stelle nur die Melee-Verzauberung. 

2.
Es wird mit Patch 3.1.0 neue Rezepte geben mit denen ihr Gegenstände der Stufe 213 bzw. 226 herstellen werden könnt, die als Ergänzung zum T8 dienen und minimal hochwertiger als die entsprechenden Badget-Belohnungen ein werden. Einige dieser Rezepte werden berufsgeundene, manche sogar wieder seelengebundene Gegenstände erschaffen.

3.
Es gibt bereits jetzt die Rezepte für 3 weitere fliegende Teppiche, die lt. Blizzard bereits im Spiel implementiert sind, man den Spielern aber nicht verraten möchte wo es sie gibt.

4.
Schneiderei zu skillen ist weder teuer noch schwer.
Bis Skill 440 geht es recht fix und wenn man vorzugsweise nebenher noch Verzauberer ist, auch gar nicht teuer.
Darüber hinaus ist es sinnfrei weiter zu skillen, da es entsprechende Rezepte noch nicht gibt.


----------



## Epoxyt (21. Januar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> 1.
> Was viele vergessen, sind die einzigartigen Umhang-Verzauberungen. Wer einen Taschenrechner und etwas Ahnung von Therorycraft hat, wird diese zu schätzen wissen.
> Eigenartig ist an dieser Stelle nur die Melee-Verzauberung.
> 
> ...



Quelle bitte angeben. 
Bin im Moment dabei zu überlegen ob ich nicht Schneiderei verlerne (Skill 445) und lieber Alchemie lerne. Sollten allerdings mit Patch 3.1 (wann immer der auch kommt), neue Teile eingeführt werden, müsste ich da bissl genauer nachdenken.


----------



## Thrainan (21. Januar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> 1.
> Was viele vergessen, sind die einzigartigen Umhang-Verzauberungen. Wer einen Taschenrechner und etwas Ahnung von Therorycraft hat, wird diese zu schätzen wissen.
> Eigenartig ist an dieser Stelle nur die Melee-Verzauberung.
> 
> ...



1. Falsch. Wer zumindest als Heiler rechnen kann wird NICHT die Umhangverzauberungen vom Schneider nutzen. Zu Dmg kann ich aber nix sagen, kannst evtl recht haben. 

2. Hoffen wirs mal, nur Schade das manch anderer Beruf jetzt schon besser ist. Auf später warten ist imho kein wirklicher trost. mein Schmied bringt mir wärend des leven was und hat sogar für 80 einige nette Sachen. Das hat der Schneider in beiden Fällen zu 100 % garnicht.

3. Und was hab ich von Teppichen? Sorry ich will Stats. Und ein Modell in 5 Farben ist nicht so der Burner. Das ist ähnlich arm wie die 1000 verschieden Drachen

4. Es ergänzt sich leider nicht mehr mit Verzaubern. Man benötigt dermasen viel Schleierstaub, das man mit Schneidern Verzauberkunst ausbremst, oder umgekehrt. Bis BC stimmt deine Aussage, mit WotLK nicht mehr. Und man muss zum skillen auch den Bereich 440 bis 450 einrechnen, denn wie du unter 2. erwähnst kommen ja hoffentlich mit 3.1 neue Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (21. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> 1. Falsch. Wer zumindest als Heiler rechnen kann wird NICHT die Umhangverzauberungen vom Schneider nutzen. Zu Dmg kann ich aber nix sagen, kannst evtl recht haben.


Die Umhangsverzauberung für Heiler entspricht ca. 33MP/5
Entsprechende Werte bekommst du mit herkömmlichen Verzauberungen nicht hin.
32 Haste sind witzlos, da man über das normale Equip schon mehr Haste hat als wirklich sinnvoll ist.
10 Wille + Aggroreduce ebenfalls, da zum einen nur Priester und Druiden davon profitieren würden und dann auch nicht in dem Maße als dass es gegen 33MP/5 ankommen könnte. Für mich ist das eine DPS-Verzauberung für Hexer und Schattenpriester. Heiler brauchen seit WotLK kein Aggro-Reduce mehr.

Für DDs gilt ähnliches - die Verzauberung bringt etwa 32DPS@30% Crit
Die 32 Haste sind etwa 0,7% Zaubertempo -> was bei 3500 DPS einen Zuwachs von 24,5 DPS bedeutet. Bei Bossen, bei denen man 6000 und mehr DPS fahren kann (z.B. Thaddius) lohnt 0,7% Zaubertempo mehr, generell ist aber der Schneider-Faden besser.



> 4. Es ergänzt sich leider nicht mehr mit Verzaubern. Man benötigt dermasen viel Schleierstaub, das man mit Schneidern Verzauberkunst ausbremst, oder umgekehrt. Bis BC stimmt deine Aussage, mit WotLK nicht mehr.


Nachdem seit einem kleinen Hot-Fix die Dropprate grüner Items etwas erhöht wurde, hab ich mit VZ-Mats eigentlich keine nennenswerten Probleme. Man muss halt raus aus Dalaran und Mobs töten.


> Und man muss zum skillen auch den Bereich 440 bis 450 einrechnen


Nö.
Es gibt doch derzeit keine Endskill-Rezepte, also gibt es auch keinen Grund, die letzten 10 Skillpunkte zu erzwingen.
Man kann natürlich die epischen Zauberfäden herstellen, die seit heute in der Herstellung sogar deutlich billiger geworden sind.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Die Umhangsverzauberung für Heiler entspricht ca. 33MP/5
> Entsprechende Werte bekommst du mit herkömmlichen Verzauberungen nicht hin.
> 32 Haste sind witzlos, da man über das normale Equip schon mehr Haste hat als wirklich sinnvoll ist.
> 10 Wille + Aggroreduce ebenfalls, da zum einen nur Priester und Druiden davon profitieren würden und dann auch nicht in dem Maße als dass es gegen 33MP/5 ankommen könnte. Für mich ist das eine DPS-Verzauberung für Hexer und Schattenpriester. Heiler brauchen seit WotLK kein Aggro-Reduce mehr.



Ich bin schon seit weinachten nicht mehr oom gegangen, was saoll ich da mit Mp5? Ein Stat denn ich nicht rauche steht dennen die mir was bringen einfach im Weg. Auserdem bin ich Priester, kann also mit Wille was anfangen. 



Lootelf schrieb:


> Nachdem seit einem kleinen Hot-Fix die Dropprate grüner Items etwas erhöht wurde, hab ich mit VZ-Mats eigentlich keine nennenswerten Probleme. Man muss halt raus aus Dalaran und Mobs töten.


Zu der Behauptung ich stände nur in Dalaran rum sage ich mal lieber nichts...



Lootelf schrieb:


> Nö.
> Es gibt doch derzeit keine Endskill-Rezepte, also gibt es auch keinen Grund, die letzten 10 Skillpunkte zu erzwingen.
> Man kann natürlich die epischen Zauberfäden herstellen, die seit heute in der Herstellung sogar deutlich billiger geworden sind.


Du selber hast darauf hingewiesen das es in Zukunft rezepte für 350 geben wird. Also wirst du irgendwann schon auf 450 skillen müssen. Ob jetzt oder später ist egal, gemacht werden muss es...
Und mit den epischen Föäden kommt man ja nichtmal auf 440.


----------



## quilosa (9. Februar 2009)

ich hatte das glück einigen "nachzüglern" schwarztuch- bzw mondgespinstsachen herstellen zu dürfen womit ich mich auf 448 gehangelt habe. 2 eisige taschen haben mich dann auf 450 gebracht. kann man wirklich nur hoffen dass mit einem content-patch was nettes für uns dazu kommt; bisher hat blizzard uns schneider mit wotlk ganz schön im regen stehen lassen und wo bitte ist der witz bei weiteren fliegenden teppichen? unattraktiver gehts ja auch gar nicht mehr <.<


----------



## Krueger75 (24. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch mal was im Hinblick auf neue Muster gehört ? Bisher war der Schneider-Teil in Wotlk ja nicht
so der Bringer. Die beiden Teile des Schwarztuchsets legt man schnell ab, da grade diese beiden Teile (des T7-Sets) 
entweder über Marken gekauft werden können oder aber in Archavons Kammer droppen. Wenn ich mir das bei nem
Kumpel anschaue der Schmied ist, kann man nur neidisch werden. Die Sachen die er sich da herstellt sind zwar 
relativ teuer, aber richtig gut. 

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------

